# Online Head Shops reviewed!



## SmokeMonster420 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey guys. I wanted to make a review post about some of the online shops I just bought pipes from. I realized these boards are not affiliated with other glass companies and that my post will have some merit and not just be deleted. This will be a compare and contrast. I am posting this b/c I know how hard it is to find a reliable vendor online.

I bought from 2 different online stores. One of them was the famous: everyonedoesit.com and then a shop a friend of mine recommended: Smokeday.com - The online head Shop
Now it is important to note that this review has one bias, and that is I am in America. 

[HR][/HR]


*Quick Summary
*​
*Pros of Everyonedoesit.com*
*Cons Of Everyonedoesit.com*


Cheap prices (compared to other websites)


Low Quality glass pipes - Drilled holes


Fair Shipping prices (no crazy markups)


Shipping took 1.5 months


Quality website


Support was not very helpful  They took long to respond due to overwhelming emails they receive.


Easy to order


Did not receive pipe as described by products picture.





International shipping to USA was Expensive.

 


*Pros of Smokeday.com*
*Cons Of Smokeday.com*


Cheap prices (compared to other websites)


Limited Selection


Fair Shipping prices (no crazy markups)


Site doesnt use my favorite color in its design  Green.


 Great phone support


Product received was just like picture.
 


Shipping took 3 days
 


Pipe did not have drilled holes.


Easy to order
 

 [HR][/HR]


*Details and Thoughts*​ 
I ordered a small glass pipe from each store. A beautiful green inside out glass spoon from EveryoneDoesIt (EDIT) for myself and a 5 Inch Dichro glass pipe for my GF.
Note: the EDIT Pipe is out of stock now.
*
Ordering:*
Ordering from both sites was very easy. Both accepted Credit Card. One thing I really liked about edit was their color scheme and design. I could tell they put a lot of work into it to make it 420 friendly J
Smokeday.com on the other hand was beautifully designed as well. But I felt it was missing our favorite color green!

*Prices and Shipping Prices:*
Both sites had some great prices. This is the primary reason people buy online for items they can get across the street (at least thats what I think). This was the most important reason I ordered in the first place from both of these websites. I didnt use grasscity.com because everything they sell there was high priced. If I want to spend $60 for a piece, I could just go down the street and not wait for shipping or worse: get a surprise product of what I didnt order.

Shipping for a small heavy piece cost me only $3 from Smokeday.com and $6 from EDIT. Now I have ordered many things online and $3 for shipping is a damn good price for shipping inside the USA. Now EDIT is located in the UK and I was very impressed with their low rates on international shipping at $6. There is a caveat for this price reduction, read the next section to find out.

*Shipping Time:*
Shipping times from Smokeday.com was very impressive. My package arrived in 3 days! That is great b/c im very impatient and I only paid $3 for the shipping. Everyonedoesit.com was very disappointing. It took my package 1.5 months (One and a half months) to get here. I know international mail takes long, but this was way too long. Their website claimed it would only take 4-14 business days. Way off! This made sense as I only paid $6 for the shipping. Is it their fault, even though the shipping was cheap? Yes! b/c they did not give me the option for faster shipping and they misquoted the time frame. They could have at least been honest and say sometimes it can take forever. I wasnt the first person this happened to. This happens to a lot of people who order from the USA.

*Actual Item:*
Smokeday.com got me the item exactly as it was pictured. Of course it did have some small differences but that was b/c every item was handmade. The color was accurate, the shape was accurate, and the design pattern of the colors was accurate. I was expecting to get 2/3 of the aforementioned characteristics from what I ordered. I could see them getting color and shape right, but design patterns are a lot harder to get everytime b/c each artist will switch that up. The pipe seemed USA made quality or just a high quality pipe. EDIT was completely off. They didnt even send me the right color. They claimed that each piece is unique, but the least they can do is get me the right color. I got a nasty yellow color, with a different pattern. It had swirls instead of a striped pin pattern. The pipe was definitely low quality with a drilled hole. Still, better than paying a premium at the local head shop for the same item.

*Summary*​From my experience I would recommend trying out smaller online shops vs. big popular ones. The shipping time from EDIT alone will not make it a pleasant experience, especially if it is a Christmas gift. Go with Smokeday.com for a quick USA Shipping that is usually under 5 business days. The qualities of Smokedays products are very good and they have great support as well. Even if EDIT was in USA I still would not purchase from them, simply b/c of the bad support and inaccurate product shipments. The bigger the company gets, the harder it is for them to keep up. Only b/c they are not willing to hire more people to keep up with the needs of their customers.

Next time I will order from some more small shops and big shops. Stay tuned for more reviews!


----------



## ironcross360 (Dec 7, 2012)

Good. Good...


----------

